# Bottomless Portafilter for Sage Barista Express



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

An old member here slowly getting back into the coffee game….. my other half bought me a Sage Barista Express machine as a family member had one and I quite liked it…..

Pretty impressed with it especially the fact you get just about everything you need to start making half decent shots….

Anyway I’d like to buy a nice decent priced bottomless porta holder and wondered if there was any good suggestions? I’ve seen a good few on Amazon so figure if as good as anywhere as Happy Donkey where I got my last don’t think sells them for the sage.

Id also like a triple shot basket something around 18g to 22g

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The Sage double holds about 18g. There used to be some people who converted the standard portafilter to bottomless on here. It's stainless and not easy cut.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Yeah I saw that thread, a link to the one off eBay or Amazon would be great, I could get standard sage one modified myself but I’d sooner just buy a tried and tested one….

In that case a 22g basket would be ideal…

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2020)

PaulN said:


> In that case a 22g basket would be ideal…


Is the BE also a 54mm?

Ive just moved on from a DTP and have a pullman bottle less about to go for sale.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Raziel said:


> Is the BE also a 54mm?
> 
> Ive just moved on from a DTP and have a pullman bottle less about to go for sale.


Hi,

Yes it’s 54mm how much you looking for it?

I’ve researched and there seems a good one on Amazon so I’m ready to pull the trigger.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2020)

PaulN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it’s 54mm how much you looking for it?
> 
> ...


£40+postage, not to worry if you've already found something on amazon. It cost well over £100 to get shipped to the UK in the first place.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2020)

Quick pic


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, does it come with a basket? Ideally 22g +


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2020)

PaulN said:


> Nice, does it come with a basket? Ideally 22g +


Just comes with the original double basket I'm afraid!

I'm thinking of trying a VST with my new machine.


----------

